# Report button broken, or have I just sent 5 reports?



## jefmcg (2 Dec 2015)

Along with the current duplicate posting problem, I've seen a problem with the report button. I tried to report a post of mine that was a duplicate, but when I tried to report it, the popup window didn't go away. Clicking "report" or "cancel" didn't seem to do anything.

Edit: at least this one only appeared once (though it left me on the "create" page)

Edit 2: the edit box doesn't close either


----------



## Spinney (2 Dec 2015)

You just sent 5 reports!!
sometimes refreshing the screen after the first attempt sorts it.
Shaun probably needs to switch it all off and on again!


----------



## jefmcg (2 Dec 2015)

Thanks.

Refreshing is useful for posts and edits, but not reports. Or is there a way of seeing if you have made a report after you refresh the page?


----------



## raleighnut (2 Dec 2015)

Spinney said:


> You just sent 5 reports!!
> sometimes refreshing the screen after the first attempt sorts it.
> Shaun probably needs to switch it all off and on again!


Or kick it as usual.


----------



## Spinney (2 Dec 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Refreshing is useful for posts and edits, but not reports. Or is there a way of seeing if you have made a report after you refresh the page?


Dunno.
But don't worry if you do sent duplicate reports - it's pretty obvious to us what has happened and we can just delete the extras.


----------



## mjr (2 Dec 2015)

I'm having the same problem with the reply box.


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Dec 2015)

I've got issues . Just saying .


----------



## Jody (2 Dec 2015)

Same here. One click ends up as two identical posts


----------



## Sharky (2 Dec 2015)

I don't have a problem?
I don't have a problem?
I don't have a problem?
I don't have a problem?
I don't have a problem?
I don't have a problem?
I don't have a problem?
I don't have a problem?
I don't have a problem?
I don't have a problem?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Dec 2015)

While we're at it, the Search function is consistently returning a ''no data received'' message. Go back and the search term is there in the box, hit search again and it works.


----------



## mjr (2 Dec 2015)

Yes, it seems to be slowly deteriorating. I've switched javascripts off which improves my experience but probably means the server is transferring more data to me.


----------

